# Pygmy goat has been in labor for 3 days



## Sylvangirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello there! I have a 3 year old pygmy doe that was estimated to be due between 3/28- 4/7. For the past 3 days she has been pawing, making nests, rolling her head, yawning, making tiny moaning sounds, increased heavy breathing, gazing off into space, getting up and down alot and just generally showing she has begun labor. Her ligaments softened 2 days ago and her whole tail end has now dropped. I have her in her own kidding stall now since she has shown she does not want to be with the other goats. She is still eating, drinking, chewing her cud and not really showing she is in any unbearable pain but I am starting to worry and just need advice from others who may have seen this behavior as normal for going on so long. This is her 2nd freshening and the first time she kidded, it went pretty quickly. She has been protruding a bit with a small vaginal prolapse (1st time). It shows only when she is laying down and I am just hoping all is normal and I am just being impatient and NOT due to this prolapse. I have a kidding kit ready to go and I have some lube and sugar in case I might have to push in her prolapse after kidding but she isn't showing me any discharge whatsoever. I took a couple pics, please tell me what you think? She has not been pushing at all, just has contractions now and then.









Facebook


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Go in and check if she has contractions. She might have a kid stuck, sideways or dead.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Scrub up and go in. No doe should labor for 3 days. Manually dialate the cervix if you have to. Try and find some legs that go to he same kid and get those kids out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I read the OP correctly, she has NOT been in labor for three days. She's shown classic PRE-labor indications.

But... yes, it may be time to check internally.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

*due between 3/28- 4/7*

She sounds like she's just tuning up the band..I would NOT go in unless she goes into real labor.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Rosie did that to me last year for 2 weeks! That's when I came to realize "milk" goat means they milk it for all it's worth!

Hopefully your girl is just really enjoying the pampering and she'll get down to business for you soon


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I would not go in yet. If the pic in the link is a current pic, then her udder doesn't look like impending birth. It doesn't look very full at all yet. A lot of does grunt and yawn and get up and down in the final week or so. Some of the up and down is helping to position the babies and some of it is them just unable to find a comfortable way to lay for more than five minutes. 

Our doe Bella did a lot of panting in her last week of pregnancy due to the unusual heat and she was very restless and uncomfortable but not in labor.

Pawing and nesting can also be to "fluff" the ground before they lay down. Our doe Missy has to fluff everything and in fact loves to make herself big nests that are situated just right and she isn't even pregnant.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Sorry it was 2am when I answered. I thought it said said she was in labor for 3 days not pre labor. Sorry I was wrong.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Three days? Wouldn't she be seriously close to death if it had lingered this long? Not experienced in any way, just not sure any mammal could endure labor for that long.


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like pre labor to me too. (Although I am not nearly as experienced as most others on this board) but my doe that just kidded last week did all that for almost a week before finally actually going into labor. I think her body is just getting itself ready, but that is just my opinion. Good luck on the impending birth


----------

